# size of crate for full size standard??



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

We have a 36" plastic crate we got from Wal-Mart.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an X-Large Black Wire Cage. It is more than big enough for Kala, but she loves to lay down flat on her side so I wanted to give her plenty of room. The Large would have also been too short I think.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think extra large is the way to go so he has loads of room if he needs to be in ot for a while.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I use the 48" X32" ..


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Vari kennel X-large fits best for my dog Charly he is 24.5 inch


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have a Standard yet, but have bought the 42" Midwest crate in preparation. It comes with an adjustable divider so eliminates the need for multiple crates along the way.


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, we're looking at the xl's... why does it seem like the larger ones don't have a top handle?? I don't want to carry it with the handle while Rio is in it, but what about when it's empty, it would be much easier I would think.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They are too big to carry with a handle. You wouldn't be able to reach because of the width.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

riopup said:


> Ok, we're looking at the xl's... why does it seem like the larger ones don't have a top handle?? I don't want to carry it with the handle while Rio is in it, but what about when it's empty, it would be much easier I would think.


Mine fold suitcase style and they do have a handle. They fold each end in then scissor closed, I use the lifestages and got them off ebay ..


----------



## riopup (Dec 14, 2009)

bigredpoodle, are yours metal crates?? I need to get one metal and one plastic for flying.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ya they are metal wire ...But the crates for flying full grown dogs I use the large .. Vari kennel http://www.upco.com/vari-kennel-ultra-with-rounded-door-large


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use wire as well and have a large one with a handle but no way can I reach around and carry it, I drag it! Mine does collapse as well and great for cars - but for flying I would think you have to use plastic.


----------

